
Ask HN: Black bar is confusing make it clickable to person's death - throw7
Also, Nancy Grace Roman &#x27;has died&#x27; on front page, but I&#x27;m guessing that the black bar is not for her...
======
detaro
Please e-mail the mods (link is in the footer) instead of posting if you want
to tell/suggest them something, they don't see all posts.

~~~
throw7
ok, thanks, will do next time. I see they've already removed the black bar so
good for now I guess.

------
Raphmedia
Another good option would be to use the alt="" popover to display the person's
name.

~~~
brador
Can’t popover on mobile.

------
Raphmedia
I was also under the impression that the black bar was for Nancy Grace Roman.

~~~
greenyoda
It was probably for Larry Roberts, one of the designers of Arpanet (the
precursor of today's internet):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18791540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18791540)

------
spiorf
I cleaned browser cache to fix it. didn't work.

------
kgwxd
I'm not sure that will be much better, sometimes more than 1 person dies. I'd
vote to stop the black bar practice anyway, who decides who "deserves" to get
it?

